# Not new, but finally posting!



## pcbianchini

I've been a member for a few years but have always lurked and not posted. I figured it was time to say hello and thanks to all who have helped me in the past. This site has been a wealth of information!


----------



## Noelle Powell

And Hello. Glad you started posting.


----------



## magicaldisney




----------



## RHMH

Back Dis-Friend ................... to Disney


----------



## bluebirdie

Hello! I'm in the same boat. Long time lurker hoping to post and contribute more!


----------



## hcothren

I was a member in 2010 but had to start new...seems I do not remember the email address I used for this forum!!!  LOL...now to do new sigs and such.


----------



## pcbianchini

Thanks to all!


----------



## JonJon44

Welcome


----------



## DisneyMommyx3

Welcome!


----------



## jesswindsor

Welcome!!!


----------



## PghPixie

Welcome!!


----------

